
The real problem with self-driving cars - protomyth
https://www.cringely.com/2018/03/26/the-real-problem-with-self-driving-cars/
======
LifeLiverTransp
Question: Can a NN dream about accident scenarios, and thus be more carefull-
if a scenery is "scary" ?

